
Building a product too difficult to use - nocodebcn
https://phoenixdown.co/product-signups-not-active-users/
======
nocodebcn
This is the story about one of Andrew Kamphey's projects that didn't take off:
Creator Growth Lab. He explains what went wrong, what were the lessons
learned, and how those learnings improved the way he tackles new ventures.

